# 2012 Plains Game bow hunt... With who?



## Adriaan Smit (Jun 10, 2011)

uhm go check out this forum and you'll have no problems 
www.anchorpoint.co.za


----------



## Tim-in-OK (Aug 23, 2011)

I have known C.J. Oosthuizen (Oosie) since 1993. I hunted with him (Bow) several times during the 90's. He comes to my house for a week every January for the last 6 years, in between the Dallas Safari Club Show and other shows. Tell him Tim in Oklahoma 918-260-7325 gave you his email, no I don't get a commission. If you want to be *SAFE* while in one of the most dangerous places there is, then contact Oosie. My first concern in going to South Africa these days would be my personal safety. No one, I repeat no one, would I trust more that Oosie. AND there is no way I would take my wife there without someone with the credentials that Oosie has. He also has a wonderful family there. [email protected] 



c5ken said:


> I'm in the process of looking for a S-Africa bow hunt for two hunters & wife's. Any suggestions as to an outfitter??
> 
> I bow hunted S-Africa several years ago. Got some good critters but this time I only want trophy class; e.g.,
> 55/60" Kudu, 12/13" w-hog, 40" Gemsbuck, ets. Have any suggestions??


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'll contact the outfitters you recommended.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I hear good things about African Arrow Safaris. I will be there for the first time in a couple of weeks and I will tell you all about it.


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm in the process of booking a plains game hunt in SF for 2012. I want to bow hunt from tree stands and/or ground blinds; I'm not interested in spot & stalk. Any suggestion regarding the best time of the year to bow hunt SF?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey hey Dude... Do you shoot a bow?... If not the only thing you and I have in common is fishing.... and thats cool Where are you on fb? Maybe better to talk there ......I am Lloyd Andrew Houston aka Spatan.... its good to meet you.




Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

c5ken said:


> I'm in the process of booking a plains game hunt in SF for 2012. I want to bow hunt from tree stands and/or ground blinds; I'm not interested in spot & stalk. Any suggestion regarding the best time of the year to bow hunt SF?


Just curious, but where is SF?


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

c5ken said:


> I'm in the process of booking a plains game hunt in SF for 2012. I want to bow hunt from tree stands and/or ground blinds; I'm not interested in spot & stalk. Any suggestion regarding the best time of the year to bow hunt SF?


 I just Got back from a 7 Day hunt at Huntershill Safaris South Africa on the Eastern cape. Most of the Hunts were from Ground blinds with great success, Most shots were under 25yrds. They offer lots of different packages, The lodge was Great food Awesome Overhaul a Great experience. Go to their web site, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Bosbefok (Jun 26, 2011)

Tim-in-OK said:


> I have known C.J. Oosthuizen (Oosie) since 1993. I hunted with him (Bow) several times during the 90's. He comes to my house for a week every January for the last 6 years, in between the Dallas Safari Club Show and other shows. Tell him Tim in Oklahoma 918-260-7325 gave you his email, no I don't get a commission. If you want to be *SAFE* while in one of the most dangerous places there is, then contact Oosie. My first concern in going to South Africa these days would be my personal safety. No one, I repeat no one, would I trust more that Oosie. AND there is no way I would take my wife there without someone with the credentials that Oosie has. He also has a wonderful family there. [email protected]



LOL! Sounds like I should thank my lucky stars that I am still alive after living here for 31 years! 
Reality check- I have been more scared walking around parts of the States than in SA! Like all places there are areas to avoid. I gather that you were suprised to hear that 300000 tourists made it back home without being shot after the soccer world cup? 
I'm a realist and agree that we have some hectic crime but you take it too far bud!


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Bosbefok said:


> LOL! Sounds like I should thank my lucky stars that I am still alive after living here for 31 years!
> Reality check- I have been more scared walking around parts of the States than in SA! Like all places there are areas to avoid. I gather that you were suprised to hear that 300000 tourists made it back home without being shot after the soccer world cup?
> I'm a realist and agree that we have some hectic crime but you take it too far bud!


 I Totally Agree with you, We spent 7days in the eastern cape, traveled around quite a bit, Had a Few beers in the local Pubs in Queenstown, Spent 1 Day on the Indian ocean at East london, Not one person Bothered us. All in all we had a Awesome time in GODS country. I Shall Return.


----------



## SA bower (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi there
I've met Kobus Vrey, a profesional hunter, about two weeks ago and they have 4 elephants and 3 leopards, with sertificates, to be hunted. You are welcome to have a look at their web site. www.shingelani.co.za. He will send you a list of the animals available and price list on request.


----------

